# E46 Space saver spare tire



## Ron Stygar (Mar 31, 2002)

Anyone ever notice if there are any balance weights on their space saver spare?


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Ron Stygar said:


> *Anyone ever notice if there are any balance weights on their space saver spare? *


My E46 has a full size spare :dunno:


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

I believe ALL e46's at least the new ones have a full size spare... I know all the SP cars have a full size spare due to the fact that the tires are performance ones.:thumbup:


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

u forgot about the mystery machine. i have a donut in mine and it's a 2001 e46.

never underestimate the power of the mystery machine with it's weight saving advantages. 



3seriesbimmer said:


> *I believe ALL e46's at least the new ones have a full size spare... I know all the SP cars have a full size spare due to the fact that the tires are performance ones.:thumbup: *


----------



## jerril (Mar 21, 2003)

the convertibles have the baby tires


----------



## pmb1010 (Aug 26, 2002)

My 03 330xi Sport came with the small spare tire 
:thumbdwn:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I think you get the space saver if you opt for the 18" wheel option.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *I think you get the space saver if you opt for the 18" wheel option. *


I have the 18" wheel option and have the baby spare tire. I did not see any wheel weights on it.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Ron Stygar said:


> *Anyone ever notice if there are any balance weights on their space saver spare? *


I had mine mounted most of last Monday  I'm fairly sure I didn't see any balance weights. It's buried under detailing supplies once again...


----------

